# CTEK dual first impressions.



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Had one about a month now.

When we do a couple of nights wild camping the battery goes to around 88% to 90% after one night if we have the Eberspacher heating on, its very power hungry. When the batteries got to this stage the split charge put in around 5amps whilst driving. The CTEK puts in around 10amps, so about double.

After 1 hour 45 mins driving the batteries went from 88% today to 97.5% when we arrived home.

We have always had a Sterling B2B on previous motorhomes so were spoilt somewhat, obviously no where near as good as that when driving as the CTEK is only a 20amp one.

On solar the first thing I noticed when it was fitted was that it was no where near as good as the votronic mppt regulator we had before it. Has anybody else noticed the poor solar performance or is it just mine that is not working correctly. I appreciate at this time of year solar is not good but I noticed straight away on the same day the difference.

Looks like I may need the Smartpass.

Paul.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

With the engine at anything over tick over the alternator should be be putting in VASTLY more than 5 amps to your leisure batteries!!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Maybe your split charge was/is different to mine. If the batteries were 50 or 60% the split charge would put much more in but as the batteries got fuller the charge went down significantly, it is only the last 10% or so that you are usually trying to get in quicker, hence the B2B.

Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Bump.

There's quite a few people with this charger on here.

Paul.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have the Ctek 250S Dual. Fitted so that I can switch between it and the original charger by flipping a button on the dash.

When the engine is running I get 20-21A using the Ctek.

During the summer I was really impressed with the 3 solar panels and the Ctek. But I don't know the amps I got. Just watched the voltage rise up to 14.4.

I am considering a smart pass so that I can charge a little faster when I'm really low on batteries. But I don't think the smartpass will be needed for the solar panels unless you have more than 20A from them.


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm no expert when it comes to electrics but we have a Ctek 250S Dual fitted and we spent January-April completeley off grid his year in Spain and Portugal.

Most days the charger had toped up what we used the evening before and was float charging from about 10.30 am each day. We monitor this through a Victron V600S Battery Monitor which seems accurate and gives us confidence that all is well.

Solar power is 2x130w panels and we have 2 Banner 110ah batteries on the domestic side.

We had poor weather for most of January in Portugal but it improved after that in Spain. Habitually we would use the LED tv for a couple of hours watching vids and were sparing with the lighting but had what we needed. Admittedly, we did not stop in any one place longer than 3 days so there was some charging whilst driving.

I can only speak as I find but I think the 250S coupled to the two Banner batteries with solar coupled to the Victron is a good combination...time will tell!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Christine600 said:


> I have the Ctek 250S Dual. Fitted so that I can switch between it and the original charger by flipping a button on the dash.
> 
> When the engine is running I get 20-21A using the Ctek.
> 
> ...


Thanks Christine. How do you monitor the 20-21amps with the engine running, do you have a Victron monitor? as we have.

From around 90% battery capacity ours puts in only half of what you say although if the batteries were discharged more then it would put in more I presume.

Wonder if ours is faulty.

Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

TheFlups said:


> I'm no expert when it comes to electrics but we have a Ctek 250S Dual fitted and we spent January-April completeley off grid his year in Spain and Portugal.
> 
> Most days the charger had toped up what we used the evening before and was float charging from about 10.30 am each day. We monitor this through a Victron V600S Battery Monitor which seems accurate and gives us confidence that all is well.
> 
> ...


How many amps show on the victron when driving from about 90% battery capacity remaining.

Regards

Paul.


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Coppola...from memory, about 2.5amps and it declines slowly to next to nothing as the float concludes.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

coppo said:


> Thanks Christine. How do you monitor the 20-21amps with the engine running, do you have a Victron monitor? as we have.
> 
> From around 90% battery capacity ours puts in only half of what you say although if the batteries were discharged more then it would put in more I presume.
> 
> ...


I do not have an EBL and can see the amps on the display over the door. But only the amps from the engine - not those from the solar panels. When Ctek is not used I get 35ish amps from the engine. When I switch over to Ctek I get max 20-21 amps. So I belive a smartpass would give me 35 amps when the battery is empty.

For both chargers the voltage then drops as the batteries fill up.

I haven't been following the numbers too close but I think my batteries would get less than 20A if they were 90% charged. The 35/20 amps I mentioned are when the batteries are down around 12V or less.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello Paul.

Without knowing your exact setup, I can't be sure.

The one we had drained the other battery.

TM


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Trev.

We have 2 100 AH batteries, and 165watt of solar.

I nolticed straight away the solar side of the CTEK wasn't nearly as good as the Votronic mppt.

Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

No wonder the unit wasn't performing as it should. It was a faulty one.


Roadpro swapped it for a brand new one and what a difference in solar output and also more charge from the alternator when driving.


Paul.


----------

